# Power pole micro battery pack



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

el9surf said:


> What's the verdict on the power pole micro specifically with the battery? Considering adding it to my little skiff but it doesn't have any electrical so I would be relying on the battery pack. Trying to figure out if it's worth the cost or if I should just stick with the anchor pin and bracket I already have.


I don’t fish by myself without it anymore. Complete game changer for me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I don’t fish by myself without it anymore. Complete game changer for me.


So no issues with the pack staying charged for use all day?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't really think they draw that much power. Also, I have one for sale in the for sale section that you should buy, although it doesn't have a battery pack.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

el9surf said:


> So no issues with the pack staying charged for use all day?


Not at all. I usually get 2-3 days before it gets close to drained.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Look into getting a small deep cycle scooter Battery. Something like 12v 12 ah or even 5 or 7ah. Lighter then a full size deep cycle and much less money then the micro Battery pack. I put a micro anchor on my shadow cast and love it. So much better then the stack out pole. Nothing like poling up on a school of fish and having to get off the platform to get the stack out pole. If you rate in central Florida I can help you out with a battery. Try a couple and see if they last long enough. With that said. I run a removable live well for tournaments of the 12v 12ah. I tested it and it ran my mr bubble and pump for three days at 7LBS. It should run the micro for a weekend at least.


----------

